
United States of Greater Austria - zeristor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_of_Greater_Austria
======
Pete-Codes
Cool idea. I had no idea about this.

It's mad that the AH army during WW1 had Austrian, Hungarian, Croatian, Polish
and more as languages to use. Must have presented some comms challenges!

It's unfortunate that Hungary got autonomy and then denied it to Czechs,
Slovaks etc.

